# Ranitomeya fantastica 'lowland' - Conflicting Reports



## Chris_M (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone confirm or deny if R. fantastica parents provide care for tadpoles once deposited, in bromeliads in my case?

I have read conflicting reports on this. The breeder I got my frogs from said he never observed parents depositing food to (or caring for) tadpoles.

I'll post some videos of my frogs over the next few days. I have three tadpoles ready to hatch, so I guess my question will answer it self in time 


Thanks for reading.

Best regards,

Chris


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

No Fants will not care for their tads, any morphing in tank is a result of other foods being available in the brom axil or whatever body of water they are put in.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I agree with Mark, from all my research of current threads, they all say fantastica don't egg-feed their young.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Agreed. Neither obligate nor facultative egg feeders. Tadpoles can grow just fine from algae/flies/detritus in water areas.


----------



## Chris_M (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the advice.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

Nope, I don't think any in the Fantastica Group do. Mine almost always seem to starve in-tank unless I drop some food in the deposition sites.


----------



## Chris_M (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Curlykid. Would you mind elaborating on what you feed, and any other tadpole care related information?

I have read numerous books and online material, but there is nothing like first hand experience.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

frogparty said:


> Agreed. Neither obligate nor facultative egg feeders. Tadpoles can grow just fine from algae/flies/detritus in water areas.


They would but most tanks do not have enough debris in the axils, I had many tads transported that I did not know were in the tank with only 1 ever morphing. I did put food in axils as well, this happened in 2 different tanks with 2 types of Fantasticus...so at least for me if eggs did not get pulled they did not turn into frogs.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I had....before my rack collapsed and trashed the tank....quite a few larger water holding "tree hole" deposition sites in the fantastica tank. They were all capable of holding at least a 1/2 pint of water and "scummed up" nicely with algae, drowned fruit flies etc. A much more suitable deposition site than all but the largest bromeliads if interested in in tank rearing for the fantastica group


----------

